# Chain Reaction 26650 mod



## Alex (23/3/15)

*Amigo Itsuwa 50w 4000mAh mod - Chain Reaction*





*Features*:

1) Carbon fiber battery tube, more beautiful and durable.
2) Airflow holes at the bottom thread, to dissipate heat.
3) Red bronze used for all connections, to improve its conductivity.
4) Manual battery with buttons, power 7w-50w adjusted by upper and lower button.
5) American engineer’s idea

Model Chainreaction 26650 mod

Brand name Itsuwa
Size 93mm(L)*30mm(D)*20.7mm(W)
Output *7w-50w (power continuously adjustable)*
Capacity *4000mah*, high-rate cylindric lithium cell 26650
Thread 510 thread
Material Carbon fiber tube
Button *on/ off button, upper & lower watt adjustable button*
Airflow *4 airflow holes* at the bottom thread to dissipate heat
Connections Red bronze used to improve its conductivity
Charge 26650 lithium cell detachable & rechargeable, not charge from the screw







source : http://itsuwaecig.gmc.globalmarket....a-50w-4000mah-mod-chain-reaction-8953342.html

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FireFly (23/3/15)

Dang, I want one.... 50 order minimum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/3/15)

That is a very cool looking device. Think twisted420 did a mention of it on youtube a while ago. Decent size definitely.


----------



## stevie g (25/3/15)

nice mod wish it did more watts though.


----------



## zadiac (25/3/15)

Yeah, 50w for a 26650 is a bit sissy imo. Could've at least made it 75 or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/3/15)

It's why eleaf didn't release the istick 50w or 30w right away, sell the lesser version first then have half the people repurchase for the slightly better version


----------



## Humbolt (25/3/15)

Just when I thought I'd be satisfied with what I have. This thing is beautiful. 50W would satisfy many vapers out there. Lack of on board charging would be a negative for me, though.


----------



## stevie g (25/3/15)

@Humbolt, how good is the ipv mini 2 though? Love the 70 watts on my big dripper with drilled out airholes.


----------



## Humbolt (25/3/15)

Sprint said:


> @Humbolt, how good is the ipv mini 2 though? Love the 70 watts on my big dripper with drilled out airholes.


Loving it at the moment with the Subtank Mini. Makes plumes of vapour on the 0,5 ohm coil, so much so that I am shy to use it in public. At work I only use it at 15w, even at that power it chucks the clouds. Battery also lasted all day. Very happy with my purchase, I assume you are too?


----------



## stevie g (25/3/15)

@Humbolt 
very happy with the purchase... Going to sell alot of my old vape gear as this makes it all obsolete. Love the simplicity of it especially the menu system. Just sucks you have to press down once to go up without activating the presets.


----------



## Humbolt (25/3/15)

I got used to that pretty quickly. Thought about getting rid of my things, but would feel better keeping a spare. Agree with you about the simplicity.


----------

